#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  je favoriete lighting console

## Poelmans

Omdat ik me de laatste tijd meer en meer interesseer in verlichting wil ik wel een groter zicht krijgen op de verschillende veel gebruikte consoles. Vandaar: wat is je favoriete console, en waarom?

Grtz

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hog

Sgm regia

Ma

Denk dat dat wel mijn persoonlijke favorieten zijn

----------


## PowerSound

Fiesta, al wat met die Regia gewerkt ? Hoe bevallen ze ?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Een keer op staan werken. Stond op dat moment een beta software versie op. Maar ik vond het een erg geschikte tafel. 

Voordelen: veel faders, overzichtelijke tafel en natuurlijk de prijs
nadelen: Ding moet af en toe eventjes denken, geen displays bij de faders, informatie op display over de faders staat onder elkaar (terwijl de faders langs elkaar staan)

Dit was overigens een regia live

----------


## William

pearl 2k/2k4

maar dat is heel persoonlijk natuurlijk :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

Ventura (Celco): gemakkelijk te programmeren, goede effectgenerator.
Heeft 2 nadelen: de processor is wat langzamer, maar levert meestal geen problemen op.
                 tafel is best breed: kan moeilijk erachter gaan zitten.

----------


## Orbis

voor combi intelligent met conventioneel:
Pearl
Hog 1000
Leprecon X24

en voor de kleine dingen: sgm pilot 2000

indien enkel conventioneel:
in theater:
ADB cantor

Rock'n'roll:
Jands Esp

----------


## Jan Kortbeek

Voor Conventioneel:
Compulite Sparktop - Lekker makkelijk te programmeren. Heerlijke A-B Handcross.

ETC Express - Goedkoper dan de Sparktop, bijna net zo lekker te programmeren. Alleen de handcross is wat minder.

Intelligent / Conventioneel:
Sparktop - Zie boven
Hog - Makkelijk te programmeren, veel mogelijkheden, veel effecten.

Groetjes,

Jan

----------


## maarten

vreemd dat niemand deze als favoriet heeft gekozen :-p

http://www.strandarchive.co.uk/contr...htconsole.html

----------


## badboyscrew

Doe mij ook maar de sgm regia live 
Ben niet zo'n pearl fan maar dat is denk ik de meest gebruikte tafel in nederland.

----------


## Robert

Ik vind de wholehog 2 de fijnste lichttafel die ik ken, in alle situaties. Maar ik ken er ook niet echt belachelijk veel.

Van een bliksemtafel heb ik nog nooit gehoord...

----------


## MJ

voor verlichting zijn de meeste schakelaars wel ok

voor belichting  is de lanbox + max/msp  mijn favoriet
maar pearl of hog is ook prima hoor 

en die sirius24 die ik thuis heb staan doet het goed als bijzet tafel ook zeer fijn

----------


## ralph

Discoshow met 8 parren: showtec lightjockey

discoshow met niet meer dan 8 headjes en wat parren: sunlight

conventionele theaterproductie met maximaal 48 kringen: MA 24/6

Theaterproductie met zowel conventioneel als intelli: regia live

festival: regia live, pearl

grote theaterklus: GMA

Verder zie ik de meerwaarde van deze inventarisatie niet zo in. Zeker wanneer je je gaat richten op verlichting is een bezoek aan www.hubo.nl of www.formido.nl meer op zijn plaats.

Verder zou ik graag iedere klus wel een ma (light) mee willen hebben, of het nou een discoshowtje voor 200 man is of een produsctpresentatie voor 2000 man....
Verschil is vaak dat het op de ene productie wel uit kan en op de andere net niet...

Waar ik dus lekker op werk heeft maar deels invloed op de tafel die er komt te staan.

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zie de Regia meer en meer voorkomen ! Leuk, even onze keuze weer herzien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poelmans

@ralph: als er over verlichting gesproken wordt op een profesioneel licht-geluid forum dan mogen we toch veronderstellen dat we niets te zoeken hebben op hubo.nl en of brico.be  :Big Grin:

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

ik ken persoonlijk niet veel lightNing consoles  :Big Grin: , maar lighting consoles ken ik wel een aantal.

Pearl vind ik niks.

Hog2 en Hog1000 heel goed

grandMA (ultra light heb ik persoonlijk) de top. deze tafel heeft alles wat je op de Hog2 mist.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Mijn Favoriet is toch wel mn eigen Jands Event, kan zowel intelli als domme lampjes aan.....

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> ...



De Regia is absoluut niet instabiel ! Momenteel wordt er erg hard gewerkt aan de ontwikkeling van het apparaat, om zo goed mogelijk te functies van het absolute topsegment te integreren...Vergeet niet dat de tafel half zo goedkoop is als bijv. een hog2/grandMA, en straks net zoveel kan ! Uiteraard kost dat nog even tijd, maar vorm niet te snel een mening over een product dat nog volop in ontwikkeling is...

----------


## LJ Bert

ADB LSC maxim tof voor kleine showtjes intelli met conventioneel
jands event 416 ook best tof daarvoor.
jands esp2  conventioneel (lekker snel programmeren en heerlijk snelle flashbuttons)
martin case (fuiven met intelli door de goede effectgenerator)
Hog series (1000, II, III) live optredens en festivals intelli

maarja wie ben ik

----------


## badboyscrew

Ik draai nu 8 of 9 maanden met de regia en heb nog nooiteen chrash of iets wat er op moet lijken meegemaakt.
Dus erg instabiel kan ie dan niet zijn.
Heb 1 keertje meegemaakt dat de toetsen niet meer reageerden, maar toen had axs er mee zitten spelen en die weet alles te slopen [} :Smile: ]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door badboyscrew_
> Heb 1 keertje meegemaakt dat de toetsen niet meer reageerden, maar toen had axs er mee zitten spelen en die weet alles te slopen [}]



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lighting

Ik werk al meer dan een jaar full time met de regia live (beta tester vanaf V 2.01B)de tafel is in ontwikkeling en zeker nog niet uitontwikkeld als iets niet waar is is het dat de tafel instabiel is. Ik heb de tafel een keer laten crashen door 2048 dimkanalen op de shape generator te activeren met een 100 tal verschillende shapes, timing en delay's, onder een cue gestored die terug geroepen en toen een output delay van minder dan een sec. gehad(geloof best dat dit onder extreme belasting valt en was dus erg onder de indruk)deze tafel heeft zeker de potentie om een tafel te worden in het topsegment terwijl er een prijskaartje van het middensegment aan hangt

het is natuurlijk wel een voorwaarde dat je geen "LUIE" ongeschoolde operator achter een dergelijke tafel zet (iets wat voor alle goede tafels geldt)

badboycrew:heeeeee die lex hoe issut nou we moeten binnenkort even bellen

m vr gr 

Lighting

Nils Berens

----------


## MJ

@poelmans




> citaat:als er over verlichting gesproken wordt op een profesioneel licht-geluid forum dan mogen we toch veronderstellen dat we niets te zoeken hebben op hubo.nl en of brico.be



verlichten is iets totaal anders dan belichten. laten we het wel professioneel houden.

anders kunnen we wel een topic beginnen over de portable radiocdspeler die ik laatst kocht voor m'n vriendin. het lijkt wel een draagbaar PA systeem foh en monitors in een apparaat voor maar 29.95. het klinkt net als of het bandje in de huiskamer staat

_...hoewel misschien toch wel grappig topic.._ :Smile:  heren geluidstechinici....

----------


## Wysirik

Favoriete Consoles?

Hog 3 en grandMA serie!

Omdat heel theater-minnend Nederland alle mogelijke Hog 2's die dit landje rijk is mee heeft , sta ik meer achter een Hog3 en grandMA dan die ouwe vertrouwde blauwe bak!


grt'n

Rik

----------


## AJB

Het hangt echt af van de toepassing...
Voor theater ben ik helemaal dol op de GrandMA, voor een festival misstaat een goeie oude vertrouwde Avo toch echt niet... Ook de Maxxyz heeft zo zijn dingetjes die toch wel erg fijn zijn...

Net als met geluid; men maakt weinig slechts meer tegenwoordig. De computermarkt onderscheid zich door vernieuwende functies,logische command line, goede software support. Wat dat betreft scoren MA en FPS Natuurlijk uitstekend... Hog3 is te gek, maar op sommige punten blijf ik dan toch bij de MA approach... 

Zoals cruijff graag mag zeggen; Elluk voordeel heb zen nadeel...

PS Rik; zijn jullie die teller van de site aan het verneuken ??? Laatst nog 11 dagen, nu ineens 20...
[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## badboyscrew

He Nils alles goed in de time (f)out ?  :Big Grin: 

Kom gewoon eens in veen op de koffie je weet het toch nog wel te vinden?

----------


## kristof

fuif: case
pa: pearl 2004

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> 
> 
> PS Rik; zijn jullie die teller van de site aan het verneuken ??? Laatst nog 11 dagen, nu ineens 20...
> [)]



We zijn op 14 februari (jaja) online in ons nieuwe kantoor, daarom hebben we de teller bijgesteld.

Studio wordt vet!!!


grt'n

Rik

----------


## gaffer

Mijn favo tafel is de compulite spark.
Maarja,wat verwacht je anders van een theatertechnicus.
Sinds kort hebben we een nieuwe lichttafel en ben benieuwd of iemand hier al van gehoord of ervaringen mee heeft.

Namelijk de Hydra scan.
Is een spaanse tafel en er liggen er nog maar een paar in nederland maar voor ons is ie erg fijn.

Iemand anders er iets over te zeggen?

Groeten Gaffer.

----------


## Iko

DJ Mingle.

----------


## LichtNichtje

Voor fuif vind ik geen betere tafel dan een Case: Als je programmeert met je verstand = lekker snel voor als je niet weet wat er gaat komen...

Voor theater: Een avo tafel

Voor evenementen waar alles op voorhand vastligt: nix beters als hog/maxxyz

----------


## xkosolosky

Voor kleine zaken: Martin Lightjockey
Conventioneel: Chamsys Magic Q
Grotere zaken: Peral en Hog 2

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

SGM studio24 in samenwerking met Martin Lightjockey
Pearl 2k, 2k4

----------


## Scan head

kleine Shows: Light Jockey

Theater: ETC Express 72/144 ( zeer fijn  :Smile:  )

Grote shows: Pearl 2004 of Hog 2

----------


## badboyscrew

Zal wel weer mensen schoppen maar ziezo vaak de hog voorbij komen,
terwijl meer als de helft hier de hog volgens mij nognooit in het wild gezien heeft.

----------


## LJ Bert

:Smile:  maarja als je veel over iets hoort praten dan praat je gewoon mee he niet toch ?? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
alhoewel ik denk dat de meeste toch wel eens met een hog (1000) hebben mogen spelen.

----------


## cornedure

Om maar eens onconventioneel te zijn: Avolites Azure. Ideaal voor fuiven en shows. 

Nooit met Hog gewerkt. Ik kan mezelf niet permitteren om een belangrijke show daarop te programmeren vermits ik het paneel niet eens half ken.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> Om maar eens onconventioneel te zijn: Avolites Azure. Ideaal voor fuiven en shows.



vind ik ook :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

Voor mij de martin Case voor fuiven en zelfs voor optredens maar dan wel met extra playback wing

----------


## jo vaes

fuiven ---&gt; case
shows, optreden, enz... kortom alles wat op voorhand vastligt --&gt; Hog

----------


## Lighting

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lightjockey_richie_
> 
> SGM studio24 in samenwerking met Martin Lightjockey
> Pearl 2k, 2k4



Als je met deze combi werkt word het serieus tijd om eens naar een regia te gaan kijken 

Lighting

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lighting_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Lightjockey_richie_
> ...



heb ik al mee gewerkt. Werkt ook fijn maar de directeur vond het nodig die tafel te verkopen. Dus maar weer terug naar Martin LJ. Werkt ook lekker hoor..

GRoetjes LJ ritch

----------


## djdeluxe

Ik heb nog niet met veel lichtafels gewerkt maar ga wel even mijn mening geven over de tafels die ik ken.

Compulite Micron 3A-4D/Spark vind ik fijn werken, makkelijk te programmeren, en je kan onderling je geprogrammeerde show nog eens uitwisselen. Uitermate geschikt voor theaterdoeleinde. Heb er wel eens bewegend licht mee gedaan maar heb het idee dat daar betere tafels voor zijn.

Showtec Showmaster 1224/2448, is een goedkope tafel waarmee je leuk discofeestje kan draaien waarbij je geen bewegend licht hebt. Programmeren is een fluitje van een cent en binnen 1 uur te leren.

Strand 300, dit is de tafel waar ik momenteel mee werk, voor theatertechnische doeleinde. Fijne tafel, veel mogelijkheden en zeer overzichtelijk. Het configgen van bewegend licht in de tafel vergt wat werk maar is goed te doen. Als Live tafel zeer ongeschikt.

Zero 88 Sirius 24, als je 24 lampen hebt die je via een dimmerpack wilt aanzetten, en je wil ze per stuk kunnen dimmen.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Ik heb zowel een Pearl 2000 en een Sapphire 2000 en nog wat oude Zero88 spullen. 
Mocht ik nu een niewe tafel moeten kopen dan werd het zeker een Chamsys MagicQ. Heeft heel veel weg van een hog en kost ongeveer zoveel als een Pearl. Ik zag dat er iemand de Chamsys prefereerde voor Conventioneel licht, maar volgens mij is het net met inteligent licht dat deze tafel het beter doet dan mijn avo's.
De software van de MagicQ is nog in volle ontwikkeling, met ongeveer elke maand wel een update. Er zitten nog bugs in, maar die worden tenminste op korte termijn aangepakt, niet zoals op mijn Sapphire die al 4 jaar wacht op een update.

----------


## kokkie

Geef mij maar een Pearltje boven welke hog dan ook.
Ik weet het, klinkt stom, maar ik ben niet gewoon met een Hog1000 of HogII te werken, waardoor ik alles op mijn oude vertrouwde Pearltje sneller doe. Maar geef me een maand een Hog mee en alles kan (is) anders zijn.

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

zijn er nog mensen die ervaring hebben met de chamsys?
volgens mij ook een leuke tafel

----------


## laserpen

voor grote en kleine shows : JB systems LM400 !!! kan niet fout.....

----------


## jurjen_barel

Voor de drive-in niet zo veel bijzonders. Gewoon een Starway Cheyen en een Martin Freekie. Doet het prima en draait volledig autonoom.

In het theater (live, enkel conventioneel) heb ik tot nu toe de beste ervaring met een Zero88 Sirius 24, alhoewel we ik liever de Sirius 48 zou zijn (aangezien we 48 kringen hebben). Dit is onze reserve-tafel, maar hij werkt stukken lekkerder dan de FatFrog (die nu weg is ter reparatie). Jammer dat de Sirius maar 6 submasters heeft en de knopjes nogal Spartaans zijn.  :Wink: 

Verder ervaring met een Alcora en een GrandMA 24/6, dat was het.  :Smile:

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Verder ervaring met een Alcora en een GrandMA 24/6, dat was het.



bedoel je niet de Ma 24/6 Lightcommander? :Wink:

----------


## discomidway

Ik ben het wel een beetje met ralph eens over het nut van dit topic.
Maar het is altijd leuk om te weten wat je collega`s fijn vinden zeg maar :Big Grin: ...
Ik vind de volgende tafels wel wa hebben:
-SGM Studio 12  (disco boer he  :Wink: )
-JB Licon 1 (multi functioneel)
-Compulite Spark (voor in het theater...)

Groeten ToM

----------


## B-there

Mijn favorieten:

MA

Pearl 2004

Van andere tafels kan ik nog niet veel zeggen (bv. Hog, grandMA) omdat ik er nog niet op heb gewerkt.

Gr

Bart

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ik houd het nog even eenvoudig.

Botex enz. wil nog wel eens fijn zijn i.c.m met Martin L.J. voor de kleine klusjes.

Theater prefereer ik de ETC 48/96

En voor de grote.. Eeeuh, ik heb nog niet achter een 'grote' tafel geschoven.  :Smile: 

Wat wel in de planning staat voor inkopen is de Jands event 416.

----------


## mark_lichtman

Ik vind voor parren: Ma 12/2 of Behringer lc2412 
voor movingheads of parren: Ma Scanncommander of Martin Freekie.

Greetz,
Mark (13 jaar)

----------

